# Wer kann einen Oszi reparieren



## Thommi (13 Oktober 2009)

Hallo
ich muß mich mal hier einklinken.
Habe ein Problem, wer kann ein Oszi Marke Philips 3340 reparieren?
Ist ein schönes Gerät aber auf einer Leiterplatte ist was faul. Wenn ich mit dem Finger einen bestmmten Kondensator brühre wird das Signal angezeig, sonst nur eine Linie. Wer kennt sich damit aus? Wäre mir ein paar Euro wert!


----------



## INST (14 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Thommi,

frag mal bei http://www.datatec.de nach.

Gruß
INST


----------



## vierlagig (14 Oktober 2009)

ich würd als erstes die lötstellen kontrollieren (also je nachdem, wie du den kondensator "berühren" mußt, könnte da eine defekte sein) - wenn das keine linderung bringt entsprechendes auteil austauschen ... 

ich hoffe, dass es nicht SMD ist ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Oktober 2009)

Thommi schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich muß mich mal hier einklinken.
> Habe ein Problem, wer kann ein Oszi Marke Philips 3340 reparieren?
> Ist ein schönes Gerät aber auf einer Leiterplatte ist was faul. Wenn ich mit dem Finger einen bestmmten Kondensator brühre wird das Signal angezeig, sonst nur eine Linie. Wer kennt sich damit aus? Wäre mir ein paar Euro wert!




Hallo,

ich würde mal bei *Eichler* fragen.


----------



## maxi (14 Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ich traue es mir nicht mehr zu. 

Aber an sich sollte es jeder Industrielektroniker, Radio und Fernsehtechniker sowie Telekommunikationstechniker können.

Haben fürher sogar mal jeder selbst eines bauen müssen.

Frag dch mal en Radio un Fernsehtechniker bei dir um die Ecke.


----------



## Markus (14 Oktober 2009)

@thommi
wie 4l sagte, einfach mal mit dem lötkolben die lötstellen nachziehen




maxi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich traue es mir nicht mehr zu.


 
ist doch egal, hauptsache das zertifikat bzw. der schein davon hängen noch über deinem schreibtisch...


----------



## Thommi (15 Oktober 2009)

Hallo die Lötstellen habe ich schon gemacht, auch den betr. Kondensator getauscht, hat aber nichts gebracht. Ich denke mal es ist die Berührungsspannung vom Finger. Ein Radiotechniker denke ich mal ist damit bischen überfordert(ist ein 2GH Digitalspeicheroszi). Man findet im Netz nichts über einen Service von Philips, muß doch eine Werkstatt geben die auf sowas spezialisiert ist.


----------

